# 1 pair in a 55 gallon... what would you choose?



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i would like to see what other's thoughts are on this topic... if you had a spare 55 gallon, and wanted to do just a 1 pair tank, which fish would you choose... i would like to have a nice color, fairly big fish if possible... 8-10"+ hopefully... can this be done, and if so, maybe a link to their profile or scientific name so i can check them out...
thanks...


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

It would not be from Malawi since these are not pairing fish, but there are some Tangs that could be paired in that tank. The 55 is really too narrow for most "big" fish.

I think I would like to try a pair of N. buescheri.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Copadichromis Red fin Borleyi. 1m, 3 F. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1009


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

Dave said:


> It would not be from Malawi since these are not pairing fish, but there are some Tangs that could be paired in that tank. The 55 is really too narrow for most "big" fish.
> 
> I think I would like to try a pair of N. buescheri.


i know "bigger" fish is probably not a good idea, but i wanted to see if there was anything out there that could do well in a 55... i am not one to put big fish in a small tank if they will not be happy, but it is worth a shot...



Floridagirl said:


> Copadichromis Red fin Borleyi. 1m, 3 F. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1009


i almost bought those guys to go into my 90 set-up, but went with tram sp intermedius instead... they look somewhat similar to the intermedius, so i would like to have something differ... doesn't have to be from malawi, in fact, i might prefer something doing something new...

thanks for the comments so far though... :fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It really depends on what you are looking for.

Some of the larger Lamprologines might work.

Neolamprologus chrystii, cunningtoni, tetracanthus.. any of the larger Lepidiolamprogus kendalli, elongatus.

Some of the Central Americans perhaps, such as H. nicaraguense.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Electric Blue Jack Dempsey.http://www.geocities.com/jackarthur46/electric_blue.html


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i like the H. nicaraguense and the electric blue jack dempsey is pretty cool looking...

i really am unsure of what i would want if i did a pair only tank... i just threw the question out there to see if there are any bigger fish that would do well in that size tank...

not even sure i will do anything with the 55... i got it so i could have a fry/growout tank, so i probably should not even use it, but i was just curious what was out there...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Floridagirl said:


> Electric Blue Jack Dempsey.http://www.geocities.com/jackarthur46/electric_blue.html


I would be _very_ hesitant to put a pair of adult EBJDs in a 55G tank...I've known too many people to have difficulty keeping a pair in a 75G!

Beautiful fish, though! :thumb:


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks for the info cichlidaholic... glad to know... might have been my choice so far to date..

very beautiful fish!!!


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

well, i set up my 55 finally as a temp tank to try and figure out what i have male/female wise of the tram intermedius(hoping the males just color up like my older tram males)... after i figure all that out, and exchange my males for females, i think i might want to try and do the H. nicaraguense( http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=68). now in this profile they max out at like 10"... in this other site( http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Hypsophrys_nicaraguensis ) i found said that they max at like 6-7"...

so, which one is more accurate?
also says 1:1 ratio is good, sound good to you?
plus a 55 gallon tank is doable, also, sound ok???
all info was given on that other site, so not sure to trust it or not.

thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The books I have all state around 23-25cm as a max size. Axelrod's Mini-Atlas of Freshwater Aquarium Fish (23 cm), Konings book on Central Americans (25cm).

My male was about 10", and hefty.

Once they are paired, a 1:1 ratio is all you'll be able to keep. I bred mine in a 4ft 65 gallon. I moved them to a 24" x 24" x 12" tall tank once I had more than enough fry, and they lived and bred fine in there as well, though the tank was far too small for them long term. It was just until I could find a new owner for them.


----------

